# Programa de des-bloqueo inmovilizador



## electronica2 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hola amigos aquí les dejo un programa para empezar a realizar trabajos en ecu motor cuando una ecu esta bloqueada por el inmovilizador y necesita ser des inmovilizada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 19, 2015)

electronica2 dijo:


> Hola amigos aquí les dejo un programa para empezar a realizar trabajos en ecu motor cuando una ecu esta bloqueada por el inmovilizador y necesita ser des inmovilizada.



¿ Alguna referencia sobre como se emplea ?


----------



## electronica2 (Jul 21, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Alguna referencia sobre como se emplea ?



Hola referente a como se utiliza  es fácil .
1 Seleccionar el modelo de vehículo
2 Buscar por ref. la unidad motor o airbag si esta en la lista
3 Leer el componente que mande el programa sea eepron o micro.
4 Cuando tenga la lectura introducir el archivo darle setup y el sw realizara la modificación.
5 Volver a cargar el archivo modificado de donde se realizo la lectura
Cualquier duda pueden escribirme responder con gusto.


----------



## pedro yamarte (Dic 1, 2015)

electronica2 dijo:


> Hola referente a como se utiliza  es fácil .
> 1 Seleccionar el modelo de vehículo
> 2 Buscar por ref. la unidad motor o airbag si esta en la lista
> 3 Leer el componente que mande el programa sea eepron o micro.
> ...



Saludos una pregunta si el inmovilizador esta dañado por causa del alternador osea calientan los integrados y no lo instalo se puede usar tu programa para desbloquearla?


----------



## papirrin (Dic 1, 2015)

lo descargue y el antivirus avira me marco que tiene un troyano /rouge.7304031


----------



## impa1 (Dic 5, 2015)

Muy poco recomendable, es preferible editar el archivo original a ponerse a jugar con software que traen dolores de cabeza, este software, otockeck, inmo universal decoding y otros mas solo traen dolores de cabeza, es mas preferible re-aprender llaves o hacerlas, emparejar todo con pincode y dejar todo original a dejar sin sistema antirrobo el auto..


----------

